
Can we trust Wikipedia? Evgeny Morozov on why we've stopped asking this question - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/books-ideas/edit-page-wikipedia-evgeny-morozov
======
sparky_z
FYI, this appears to be from 2009.

------
okket
> November 05, 2009

